# Peticure nail trimmer?



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone purchased the "Peticure" nail trimmer advertised on TV? I'm not one to buy any of the future garage sale fodder normally hawked on TV, but wondering if it might be worth the $30. Supposedly it trims without danger of hitting the quick.

Just curious....

http://www.peticure.com/


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I got four dogs but I only have to trim one of them. I think trimming the nails effects their running and agility performance. Its hard enough to hold their paws long enough to clip. I can't see my self holding Miss Hyper long enough for a full pedicure.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

No but I've thought about it. $30 isn't expensive enough to where I'd be mad at myself if it sucked.


----------



## LedZep (May 4, 2008)

^ that's what I was thinking too. 

I'm always paranoid that I'm going to nick the quick (hey, that rhymes). I always have stiptic handy....


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

It looks like a dremel with a cover.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm curious to know how you like it if you get one. 

THe question I have is would I need to change the filing surface - it looks like a mini belt sander.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54It looks like a dremel with a cover.


Yep and you can get a dremel for about $20 instead of the $30 they want for the Peticure.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

You can purchase the cover only which fits most dremels for about $18.00


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

My sister loves it. She uses it on her bulldog.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm getting it! That looks awesome~!

Bella's nails grow fast and long....she's definately all girl. I won't even trim them myself right now, as I'm too scared of hurting her, but when I take her to get it done at the groomer's, they always do a poor job.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Bumping this back up...

I have a dremel already...and I recently saw the ad for the Peticure product. A post here mentioned just getting a cover for the dremel. Anyone know where to get the covers that serves the same purpose as the Peticure product?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

If you're comfortable with the dremel, I don't think the cover is going to do much other that drain your wallet. The part is sold by peticure. But I read on another forum that it does not necessarily fit every dremel. Anyways, here is the link:

Peticure Safe Guard


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the quick link. I have the Multipro...so that cover won't work. I'm doing ok without it...I wondered what the benefit would be to have the cover.


----------

